# Aktion beendet: Uplay: Rayman Legends, Child of Light und Assassins Creed 2 - Zweite Runde ab 01.05.



## Maverick3k (28. April 2020)

Hi,

ab dem 01.05. gehen diese Spiele in die zweite Runde für Freebies. 

Child of Light

Assassins Creed 2

Rayman Legends


----------



## Maverick3k (1. Mai 2020)

So, die Spiele sind nun (wieder) verfügbar, kurzzeitig waren wohl die Links weg (404)


----------



## Maverick3k (5. Mai 2020)

Man kann die 3 Spiele noch bis 20 Uhr abstauben.


----------

